# Specialized handlebar tape



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I had my LBS changed my handlebar tape about 6 months ago and he used some Specialized tape that was in his store. Last week, I went back to have him change it again this time because of a cut on the tape. The only tape he had in the store that came close to what he used last time was the S-Wrap. The S-Wrap feels a lot thicker, probably because of the extra anti-vibration padding. I checked the Specialized website and looks like they now only carry the S-Wrap and Roubaix tape. I know my last tape wasn't the S-Wrap because of it was thinner. And it wasn't the Roubaix tape because it wasn't suede. Anyone know what tape he used from Specialized. I was sure it was Specialized because I saw the box and the end plugs had the "S" logo. Thanks. If Specialized don't make that tape anymore, does anyone know of another brand that resembles the same thickness and feel? Thanks again.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I haven't seen the Specialized OEM tape they used on my '08 Tarmac Comp either. Excel Sports and Colorado Cyclist both have a pretty good selection of bar tape, and Performance Bike offers their 'in house' brand. I've used Cinelli cork for years and they now have a gel version you might want to check out.

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?page=7&major=1&minor=32

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/display/15559/

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/sub_cat.cfm?subcategory_id=5256


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Anyone know what tape he used from Specialized. I was sure it was Specialized because I saw the box and the end plugs had the "S" logo.


S-Wrap used to come in two thicknesses; I believe 2.5 and 4 or 4.5 mm. When you were there six months he was probably using older stock. Now it's only available in one thickness. Too bad. I don't like the thicker stuff either.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

i don't recall S-WRAP coming in different thicknesses, especially within the past 6mos. Bar Phat does come in different sizes...2.5 and 4.5mm gel pads. it's pretty easy to affect the thickness of the tape by simply wrapping more tightly, especially the S-WRAP, since it is capable of stretching so much.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Hmmm.... OK. That must be what I was thinking of. I've bought lots of S-Wrap over the years, and Bar Phat only once. I could have sworn the S-Wrap had little dots on the packaging a year or two ago that indicated the thickness, but I guess that was on the Bar Phat. That one-time purchase made quite an impression I guess. 

Anyways, I agree about how stretchable the S-Wrap is. That's one of the things I like about it, and that it doesn't have any adhesive on it. I've tried all the Cinelli tapes, the Forte stuff, etc., but like the S-Wrap the best.


----------

